# Knitters in Cedar Hill, Waxahachie,Midlothian, TX area



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

Would like to know if there are any knitters in this part of the woods? Am interested in starting a knitting group. Please respond in this forum. 

The orangelady


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

i am in Killeen about 2 hours away from Waxahachie might be able to make it some times


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Drats. Wish I were closer - but I'm down in the Rio Grande Valley and nothing is close to us except Mexico (giggle)

Good luck and you ladies enjoy!


----------



## sandy2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, Orangelady - I'm in Cedar Hill (on the edge of Midlothian) but I don't have a lot of free time these days, between work and babysitting my 2-year-old granddaughter. Mostly I do small simple projects (doll clothes) though I've been knitting for 45 years. I might be able to sneak away for knitting once in a while.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Wish I was closer I live in Bedford
I don't have much free time as I keep my grandsons but I do knit at night


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

OH. I just had to respond. I grew up in Ferris. I live in Mexico now, but just had to respond.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I live in Arlington and would be interested in a day time knitting group. Don't mind driving a little distance, as traffic to and from your area should not be bad.


----------



## Dbrewer (Mar 10, 2011)

I live in Burleson, there is a lady in Blum, and a couple in Fort Worth. I would definitely be interested during the day and I am pretty sure the lady from Blum would be too. I shouldn't speak for someone else. Would have to let them express their own interest in such a venture.


----------



## Sewtimemolly (Jul 29, 2011)

I am located in the Kaufman area and have not been able to find a local group either. There was one group that met at the local library but this group dissolved.


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

My idea is to have a get together at my house ideally once a week. No definite plans made as yet, but my email is:

[email protected] Keep in touch and as I see how many kntters are willing to get together we can make plans.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

the orangelady said:


> My idea is to have a get together at my house ideally once a week. No definite plans made as yet, but my email is:
> 
> [email protected] Keep in touch and as I see how many kntters are willing to get together we can make plans.


I sent you an email.


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

I have not mad definite plans yet, but would like to meet once a week. Bring a sack lunch and I will furnish tea. Maybe after the first of September we can get tgether. give me a way to contact you, and I will give you directions to my house.

Kathy (the orangelady)


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

I have not made definite plans yet, but would like to meet once a week. Bring a sack lunch and I will furnish tea. Maybe after the first of September we can get tgether. give me a way to contact you, and I will give you directions to my house.

Kathy (the orangelady)


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Killeen,

I am thinking about a once a week meeting. Bring a sack lunch, I will furnish tea. Thursday will be a good day I think. Maybe after the first of September we can start. My email addy is: [email protected] Keep in touch and I will let you know when we start. Have had great response.


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi,

I am thinking about starting after the first of September, meeting on Thursdays. Bring a sack lunch, I will furnish tea. Send me a way to contact you. My email addy is: [email protected]


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

Come join us if you can. My emai addy is: [email protected] Let me know and I will give you directions.


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Arlington,

I live in Midlothian and am thinking about a group on Thursdays at my house. Bring a sack lunch and I will furnish tea. Thinking about starting after the first of September. My email addy is: the [email protected] Keep in touch for directions. 

Kathy


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Laies,

Am thinking about a group on Thursdays at my house. Brind a sack lunch and I will furnish tea. After the first of September would be a good time. Ny email addy is: [email protected] Keep in touch for start time and directions. 

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

CLOSE, but no cigar.... Darned - I am really wanting a knitting group, but a little too far for a directionally challenged person like myself and Thurs. is the only day of the week I do have plans. I'll be following you all though. Maybe some Thurs. will be free and I could stop in for a chance to put faces with names. Good Luck. Happy Knitting.


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

Keep in touch and come when you can. Keep my email addy and contact me for directions.


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

p. s. I GIVE GOOD DIRECTIONS AND MAYBE THERE WILL BE SOMEONE IN THE GROUP THAT IS CLOSE ENOUGH FOR YOU TO GET TOGETHER AND COME. I HAVE HAD REPLIES FROM AS FAR AS KILLEN, TX. THAT IS A 2 HOUR DRIVE. KEEP IN TOUCH.

KATHY


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi,

I have had time to think this group through and think Thursday at 10:00 a.m. at my house works for ne. Bring a sack lunch and I will furnish tea. The first mneeting will be Thursday, September 1st. Call me at 214-399-8737 for the address of directions. 
Looking forward toi knitting with you.


----------



## Sewtimemolly (Jul 29, 2011)

You are located in what town?


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

Midlothian - If interested in joining our group we are going to meet Sept. 1st at my house. Bring a sack lunch and I will furnish tea. Call me for my address or directions. 214-399-87637. Look forward to knitting with you.


----------



## Sewtimemolly (Jul 29, 2011)

Would love to, but I think you may be to far away. I am southeast of Dallas.
Hope you have success in your gathering.


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

I have had knittrs from as far away as Kileen, Burlson,and Kaufman. They won't be here every Thursday, but it will be fun when they can make it. Think it over we would love to have you if you decide to join us. Keep my information.


----------



## Sewtimemolly (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks. Will do.


----------

